# now thats just funny!!!   god bless the marines



## miamirick (Dec 4, 2011)

this is a good read








gotta watch out for those slippery curbs


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 4, 2011)

Darn those curbs  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





          This is a keeper


----------



## venture (Dec 4, 2011)

We could sure use some of those curbs here in CA!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Dec 4, 2011)

Doesn't 29 Palms have a bunch of those "curbs"?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2011)

That's funny ....  true stories are the best.....


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 5, 2011)

Watch that first step... it's a doozy!


----------

